# 2WW



## Flip Flop Flo (May 1, 2010)

Hey Ladies,

I on day 9 of 2WW and am feeling really bloated and have had cramps the whole time.

Did anyone else feel like this?  

I wanna to buy an early test to do on Thursday but am brickin it . . . . . 

Flo 

xx


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi. I've been on many 2ww over the past few years (too many!) and never really felt any particular signs or symptoms.  Never had any success either so can only take your symptoms as a good sign....   
x


----------



## wanabmum (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi Flip flop, I'm on day 9 as well   I bought ultra early tests on the net and have been testing since Saturday knowing it's to early but i just can't help myself   . Day 2 &3 i had cramp then it went AWOL and came back on Saturday,had a few twinges in ovaries and lower back and a couple of drop's of watery blood but as period is due it's probably that   , Sure i have been no help just wanted to say i feel your torture    . Good luck     
Love Elaine.x


----------



## Flip Flop Flo (May 1, 2010)

Thanks ladies x

Cramps are quite strong now so am thinking its AF early 

Still might test on Thurs to be sure but will prepare myself for another dissapointment.  

xx


----------



## gmac2304 (Nov 5, 2008)

no advice Flo, but just wanted to wish you lots & lots of luck!  fingers crossed its a good month for you...
Gillian xx


----------



## fionamc (Jan 28, 2006)

FFF - cramps are not to be trusted!!!  I had them both when my period actually arrived and when I was pregnant too.  Good luck!


----------



## sarah 34 (Sep 15, 2010)

Hey there, I would just test and get it over with    

I am on day4 of 2ww and have twinges like I have before my period comes.  I can't take the wait.

Let me know how you get on, remember it is negative is could change by the actual test date


----------



## Flip Flop Flo (May 1, 2010)

Hey Ladies,

So I tested last night and got BFN . .  I know i tested way to early though so will give it a few more days before I test again - am due AF on Monday.  Don't have nearly as much bloating and cramps today.... hey ho.

I think that Boots have buy1get1free on FirstResponse Tests just now.

Wanabmum - How you getting on ?

xx


----------



## wanabmum (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi, Flo Doing OK - still a crazy women   . Tested again this morning but still negative have resigned myself to yet another failed attempted, period was due Monday but still nothing but cramps are bad at times so i can't really see how there will be a positive outcome - but there's always a chance if my periods not here. If you go to the 2ww thread - Nov/DEC testers there was somebody who posted a day by day chart of what embies are doing - i found it helpful- think it was Faith and around page 70 . It's got to happen for somebody no reason it can't be you.x


----------



## wanabmum (Jul 30, 2009)

Just checked its page 94.x


----------



## Flip Flop Flo (May 1, 2010)

Yeah I tested Tue and Wed and for negative.  Have experiences some really unusal feeling this time though and thought this might be my time.  Am still cramping but don't have the really heavy feeling.  I went to boots in Dyce and got the buy one get one free on the tests, gonna pick up some more tonight from Garthdee just in case.

I'm due AF on Monday tooo, wanna say i'll wait till then before i test again but can't trust myself.

Take Care

xx


----------



## Flip Flop Flo (May 1, 2010)

Okay ladies,

I tested this afternoon, looked for a min and it was negative.  Had a wee cry and thought I'd have a glass of wine.

Something niggled at me before I poured one and I checked the test again.

There is a faint line . . . Really don't want to get excited but can't help it.

Xx


----------



## starrynight (Sep 26, 2008)

FFF when would you be due to test? Its looking good hun as long as u didnt leave the test for long before looking at it again. Have u got another test to try or maby wait till morning for stronger urine. Keep us updated hun.xx


----------



## fionamc (Jan 28, 2006)

FFF - I think Starry is right and you should definitely POAS in the morning when it will be more concentrated.  Saying that, you are bound to have done/wanted to have done another today!  If so, how did it go?  Fingers crosssed, the line gets stronger!


----------



## sarah 34 (Sep 15, 2010)

Amazing, I have everything crossed for you.      

I am going to test in the morning, I had my embrio trasnferred last Friday, do you think tomorrow is too soon?

xxx


----------



## Flip Flop Flo (May 1, 2010)

Well it looks like its not my time ladies, in saying that AF is due today and nothing yet.  

Have got the cramps but had them for 2 weeks now so who knows.  I'll see what tomorrow brings.

xxx


----------



## fionamc (Jan 28, 2006)

Sorry to hear that; have you done another test and it was negative?  Is AF normally regular?  If so and it is not here yet, maybe there is still some hope?


----------



## Flip Flop Flo (May 1, 2010)

Okay ladies,

Am due AF today so tested again a few hours ago and I got a darker line after about a min ..... eeeeeek.

Got hubby to check and went down to my friends to get a 3rd opinion and they both can see 2 lines also.

Am gonna test again first thing tomorrow but i'm so tempted to nip to Tesco and get the Clearblue conception one.

My only worry is i'm still cramping.  Don't want to get to excited, will see what the next test brings.

Flo x


----------



## Flip Flop Flo (May 1, 2010)

I GOT A BFP !!!!!​[/c]​I just did a clearblue digital and it says "Pregnant 1-2 weeks" - O M G !!!!!​


----------



## gmac2304 (Nov 5, 2008)

Flo - on my phone so gotta be short & sweet, but just gotta say YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY! so frickin' chuffd for u & D....WOO HOO! here's to a happy & stressfree 8 months! xxxxxx


----------



## caribou (Jul 18, 2008)

You don't know me but I just wanted to say a huge congratulations! I got my long awaited BFP in July, but was so convinced it was going to be negative as I got cramps for the whole 2ww!! Had them for a few weeks after, so don't worry if you still get them. It's everything stretching and making room for bubba!!!

Kari xxx


----------

